
IBAnimatable – Design App Store Ready Apps in Interface Builder - jakelin
https://github.com/JakeLin/IBAnimatable
======
kitwalker12
this looks really cool. I'm tempted to start a side project just to try this
out

~~~
jakelin
Please let me know your progress, thanks.

